
1.1B Taxi Trips on BrytlytDB 2.0 - marklit
http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-p2-16xlarge-brytlytdb-2.html
======
pgv
So proud that Brytlyt is officially the fastest GPU Database in the world.

